# Teenage hypos



## rmn58 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son seems to be going through the general teenage rebellion stage and also included in this is his diabetes.
Yesterday he woke in a bad mood, for want of a better way to describe it ( had been up really late!!!! as per the teenage usual). Checked his sugars ( 10), had eaten overnight stuff he shouldn't have etc. Took his insulin then refused to eat. Eventually I realised he had to eat ( levels at 1 !) , trying to get him to eat toast, and glucose tablets...became very very angry and started to lash out at me, eventually kicked me in the lower abdomen. Not intentionally I think, just lashing out and got me!!!!! However, I have found this really upsetting! I am not with his dad, but he had a temper too at times. Thing is, is this normal for a hypo? To this extreme? he's been argumentative when having a hypo in the past but not to this extent!!!!! Sorry, I'm trying to figure out whether this is purely due to hypo symptoms or not? And how do other cope? He's 16, taller than me and I'm a single parent. Now obviously the aim is to avoid hypos at all but there has been the odd time recently where he seems to have had one for no apparent reason.  Help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum! Goodness, that must be very frightening and upsetting for you. I think that severe hypos (1's!) can cause people to be very irrational and it's very common for them to resist or lash out. I've only really experienced a couple of extreme lows, and I'm not a teenager, but I was aware afterwards how irrantional I had been - I knew I was very low and needed sugar, but carried on trying to finish something I was doing.

Would it be possible to give him his insulin after his meals? I know he might resist taking it after eating, but if he consequently feels lousy because he's high then that might make him think twice, plus he's less likely to become irrational when high than low.

There are some parents here who hopefully will be able to give you more 'tailored' advice about how to deal with teenagers with diabetes.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Sorry to hear about this , Aggression is a symptom of a hypo , your son will probably not really have much recollection about lashing out either . When our blood glucose levels drop we can get confused and angry , especially when particularly Low .


----------



## rmn58 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for that, that is so reassuring already!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 17, 2009)

rmn58 said:


> Thanks for that, that is so reassuring already!



Hi there are a few parents of Diabetic children who will be able to give you more advice and help Im sure  also we have a few Teenage members who would perhaps be able to give you a Teen point of view too.


----------



## aymes (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Aggression and generally acting out of character can be a symptom of a hypo. I'm a very calm and gentle person, the one time I have ever hit someone was mid hypo, I had no idea what I was doing at the time, it was so out of character, and very little recollection. I was (am still am) extrememly embarrassed by the whole thing though. 

I probably can't help much with practical tip on dealing with a teenager with diabetes, I was 21 when diagnosed, but there are severval parents with children of similar ages around here!


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah I haven't punched anyone as yet when I've been hypo. I do however become absolutely foul and bite the head off anyone who talks to me. That applies when high as well. I was diagnosed thirteen years ago when I was five. I'm now eighteen and I know just what it's like to be a teenager with it.


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2009)

hi and welcome rmn , cant really help but wanted to say hi  as been said parents in here will be able to help  and proberly have been thorugh things similier x


----------

